# Codesys 2.3 // Zielsystem nachträglich ändern funktioniert nicht



## Josha (4 Februar 2016)

*GELÖST // Codesys 2.3 // Zielsystem nachträglich ändern funktioniert nicht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Projekt bisher auf einer WAGO 750-880 als Zielsystem programmiert.
Nun wird aber ein Feldbussystem (CANopen) benötigt und dazu wurde eine WAGO 750-8203 gekauft.
Ich dachte nun, dass ich das Zielsystem bequem unter "Ressourcen -> Zielsystemeinstellungen" ändern kann.
Im Anhang ist die Vorgehensweise bebildert.

Allerdings wird mir nach der Änderung nichts mehr unter "Steuerungskonfiguration" angezeigt.
Dort ist nur noch "Hardware configuration" zu sehen.
Es fehlt der Eintrag "K-Bus" vollständig. Somit kann ich auch nichts hinzufügen.
Importieren kann ich die Konfiguration auch nicht, da mir eine Fehlermeldung im Fenster angezeigt wird. Siehe Bild.
Ich habe auch probiert, die Konfiguration mit in die Projektdatei zu schreiben, sodass diese bei einem Zielsystemwechsel nicht überschrieben werden.
Dann werden die ganzen Informationen zwar übertragen, aber ich kann weder Karten hinzufügen, noch Ändern oder löschen.
Es erscheint dann immer die Meldung "Dieser Befehl kann nicht ausgeführt werden".

Wie ändere ich ordnungsgemäß nachträglich das Zielsystem? Oder welche Ausweichmöglichkeit habe ich?

Im Voraus besten Dank!


----------



## stjolich (4 Februar 2016)

Hab genau das gleiche Problem, wäre also auch an einer Lösung interessiert. (WAGO 750-880 -> WAGO 750-8202)

Danke schonmal!


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Februar 2016)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass bei manchen SPSen Codesys nach der Änderung der CPU den Hardwareknoten löscht, Du müsstest also den K-Bus und alle Klemmen neu hinzufügen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## wat84 (5 Februar 2016)

1. K-Bus Konfig sichern.



2. Zielsystem ändern.
3. Unter Extras auf Standardkonfiguration (bei geöffneter Steuerungskonfiguration)
4. K-Bus Konfig zurückspielen.


----------



## Josha (5 Februar 2016)

Danke @wat84! Das war die Lösung!


----------

